# No "Recently Deleted" Folder?



## Barmstro (Sep 6, 2011)

I recently got an HR24 and notice there doesn't appear to be any way to recover an accidentally deleted show. My Series 2 DirecTiVo has had a "Recently Deleted" folder for years now, which served two handy purposes; 1) it did away with the need to have an "are you sure" prompt every single time you delete something from the list and 2) it saved my ass about once a year when I'd accidentally delete something I shouldn't have.

Am I just overlooking an obscure "recover" method on the HR24 or a hidden "Trash" bin somewhere in the UI or is there some reason they don't have this? It seems like this would be just about the easiest feature in the world to add to a DVR and I'm surprised if it's missing on the latest tech when my old TiVo has had it for so long...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope, you're not missing anything; current DirecTV DVRs don't have a recovery/undelete feature.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

And often requested feature on the DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nah ...

As noted by a DIRECTV product manager to a poster named "Citivas" at CES 2011 back in January. There were two opposing camps in STB development, for and against, adding the feature.

Unfortunately the group against won out. For now at least ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2677969#post2677969


----------



## Barmstro (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, really? What's the "against" argument other than what would have to be a fairly minimal dev/test cost?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Barmstro said:


> Wow, really? What's the "against" argument other than what would have to be a fairly minimal dev/test cost?


As was stated in the link;

From a poster named "seern" on 1-8-11, 8:42 AM PST



> I am disappointed about no undelete being added in the future.


Response by Citivas on 1-8-11, 10:02 AM PST



> Me too. *He said there were "two camps" in the development team. Those against it believe that it isn't that useful because of the prompting before delete and that the implementation would take away drive space. I didn't really follow why it had to do that versus just flagging deleted programs and letting them be written over as necessary but converted to undelete if still available at the time, as in PC disc recovery apps, but I didn't press the point or get into a detailed discussion. Perhaps the way they handle disc use makes this less striaght forward, I have no idea. I did show him how menu lag and double tap on red could cause the incorrect show to be deleted above or below the intended one and he seemed to appreciate that*.


----------



## Barmstro (Sep 6, 2011)

Huh. I wonder if they don't realize you no longer need a confirmation prompt when deleting from the list if there's a deleted items folder available to undo any mistake (when the feature was added on my TiVo, they also did away with that instance of the confirmation prompt). And the "drive space" argument makes no sense at all. Oh well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tivo's "Recently Deleted Folder" is a good implementation. Deleted shows don't hang around there forever. They're deleted when the DVR needs to make room. But it does provide a quick recovery from the "oh damn, didn't mean to delete that one".


----------



## Mykroft (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll add yet another scenario that is a good reason to have an undelete feature. I recently set my DVR to record an Indycar race this past weekend. When I went to check it, it had a qualifying event (which is always picked up by the series manager) and a 30-minute race recording, which was obviously incorrect.

I deleted the qualifying event right away because I always do that and I never watch the qualifying. When I went to watch the race, it was 30 minutes of infomercials at 5am the morning after the race.

What had happened was that the TV channel messed up the titles of the programs and the actual race was broadcast with the "Qualifying" title. So, I ended up blowing away the race I had wanted to watch with no way to get it back.

This is clearly a programming error on the networks part, but if there had been an undelete option (or a recently deleted area) I would've been able to recover that recording and been able to enjoy it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> And often requested feature on the DirecTV DVRs.


http://wishlistsurvey.com/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Barmstro said:


> Wow, really? What's the "against" argument other than what would have to be a fairly minimal dev/test cost?


That's not necessarily a valid assumption. There's obviously not a great deal of processing power left over in the weakest of the HR2x series.


----------



## xyzzy42 (Jan 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> That's not necessarily a valid assumption. There's obviously not a great deal of processing power left over in the weakest of the HR2x series.


There isn't any additional processing required to move a program into a different folder, only when space is needed to record something new. That logic already exists and would need only minor changes - really delete the oldest thing(s) in the deleted folder before using the existing logic to free space. The main difference is that the drive would always be full, even if it appears to be nearly empty. The existing software is already supposed to be able to handle this situation gracefully.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DirecTV's answer to the undelete requests is that they no longer tell customers you can delete a highlighted show in the playlist by pressing the dash (-) key twice rapidly. :lol:

PS: It still works on all DVR's BUT BE CAREFUL...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Barmstro" said:


> I recently got an HR24 and notice there doesn't appear to be any way to recover an accidentally deleted show. My Series 2 DirecTiVo has had a "Recently Deleted" folder for years now, which served two handy purposes; 1) it did away with the need to have an "are you sure" prompt every single time you delete something from the list and 2) it saved my ass about once a year when I'd accidentally delete something I shouldn't have.
> 
> Am I just overlooking an obscure "recover" method on the HR24 or a hidden "Trash" bin somewhere in the UI or is there some reason they don't have this? It seems like this would be just about the easiest feature in the world to add to a DVR and I'm surprised if it's missing on the latest tech when my old TiVo has had it for so long...


You can also prss dash twice to delete something without a prompt, if you are looking to make that faster.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

A system that is designed counter to the way people work...

_"Wait a minute! I didn't mean that!"_

...is not an proper system to me. Folks are using these boxes. They should be intuitive.

Not having a Recently Deleted folder is stupid.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Tivo's "Recently Deleted Folder" is a good implementation. Deleted shows don't hang around there forever. They're deleted when the DVR needs to make room. But it does provide a quick recovery from the "oh damn, didn't mean to delete that one".


The one problem I had with it on the DirecTIVOs was that after they implemented it (which I did not immediately notice) was that you did not get an "are you sure?" prompt any longer.

What happened to me was I was once going through the play list, and where before you could use the "clear" key (lower left), to clear the display, now the clear key simply just deleted the program you happened to be hovering over in the list, even if it was a "keep until I delete" program. I did this once and noticed it (the deleting message was only on screen for a second or so) , and after panicking I happened to find the deleted items folder and undeleted that program.

However, I did lose a saved 2004 episode of Good Morning America my then middle school daughter could be seen in front and center during the on-the-street weather updates. I strongly suspect the clear key and quick delete feature is what did me in on that program and I or someone else in the family just did not happen to catch it. It was marked as "keep" and had been on the device for 5 years.


----------



## krunk (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, I am aware that his thread is old, yet I still registered and will share just how happy I am that DirecTV DVR does not have an undelete option. Simply ecstatic.

Came back from a trip to find 94 HD episodes of "How it's made" which completely cluttered the HD. Forgot to cancel series record, happens. 

In the LIST menu there is NO option to delete the entire tree, and since I'm not a automaton I looked if there's a multiple title delete option. Naturally for that I had to go online and run all kinds of search strings. But alas, found the "yellow" button sub menu (who would have though GUI options are color coded to buttons with no names?...) and after selecting the "How It's Made" tree proceeded to chose "select all", and then delete.

To any normal, reasonable, and not a completely retarded person that would have seen like a sound choice, but guess what. Yep, that's right, unless a grown adult with crap to do is sadomasochistic and actually enjoys listing through over a 100 titles to mark and un-mark each one for deletion, yep, you guessed it, that choice simply DELETED THE ENTIRE HD, with out even a warning like;

"Hey dude, you're about to format your drive, you sure about that? Just asking..."

The reason I'm so very, very, absolutely ecstatically happy is because after a complete nightmare and final DIVORCE from Comcast and their "mafia racketeering overbilling crew Inc", I have to admit that TV broadcasting be it over cable or beamed from space, is a completely obsolete, 20th century PUSH media technology which this house must completely break free from. 

Unfortunately I do have 1 year left on a contract (really, like a prison sentence), but come Monday I'll be switching from PREMIER Package to absolute basic, and getting on the PULL media technology bandwagon, FLIX and such.

No really, if the "folks" at DirecTV feel that it's necessary to reverse engineer a perfectly working TiVo product into an "intelligence insulting machine", then I can only be grateful for such a wonderful hint, and instead of being a "house idiot that deleted EVERYONE'S shows and movies and stuff", I will make an effort and become a media educator to will make sure that everyone in this house knows how to PULL what ever media content they freaking want. Not to mention storing what every they want on a local NAS and not some stupid little box with a$$ backwards GUI and a hard drive so puny that my laptops HD is putting it to shame. 

Really, a format function with out actually being called format, with out a warning that ENTIRE drive will be wiped, and naturally not even a hint that there's absolutely NO UNDELETE. This thing works like some sort of a twisted booby trap, you kind of feel like you need to pull on a string to get what you need done, but what you don't know is that a piano is about to drop on your head. Pricks :nono2:

Oh yeah, prob a good time to gripe about the oh not so subtle "we're gonna make you watch the last 10-15 seconds of a commercial block regardless of how you fell 'bout it" skip/FF option. Now isn't that special. In order to throw down one more selling point to advertizes, a simple act of fast forwarding is turned into a twisted "catch it if you can" game of irritation. Again, one HAS to be a prick to think of an annoyance like that 

Now since all of my soothingly relaxing nature and ocean shows are permanently gone from DVR, I'll have to fire up my HTPC with perfectly tuned PotPlayer on a Madshi VR, and watch some true High Definition quality material, and not this crappy, compressed to death imitation which at best should be designated as "Kinda High Resolution". 

That should just about cover it. Cheers all, and screw all slick pricks that slime their way through life while being completely convinced of their superiority.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

krunk said:


> In the LIST menu there is NO option to delete the entire tree...


You can, indeed, delete everything in a folder in one stroke (well, maybe 2 or 3 strokes, LOL). Instead of highlighting each of the 94 episodes you wish to delete, simply highlight the main folder title--it's the top most listing of the show name you wish to delete. Press the red button, choose yes when asked if you wish to "delete all programs within the folder...", and voila! The entire folder and its contents are deleted.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think I'm familiar with Internet based sources that don't compress. The only uncompressed sources I can think of is OTA and Blu-Ray.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

If you don't want to delete it, don't delete it. Pretty simple solution.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> A system that is designed counter to the way people work...
> 
> _"Wait a minute! I didn't mean that!"_
> 
> ...is not an proper system to me. Folks are using these boxes. They should be intuitive.


Well, how about this instance which was mentioned above as Key Press Lag.

I was going about my Normal Maintenance Procedures as I have 7 DVRs with 13 TBs of Space but I Record a lot of programs so I perform Maintenance once a week and while doing so I quickly hit the Delete Button and the Prompt asked me if I wanted to Delete it and I quickly said "Yes" without looking closer at the Prompt and it had jumped down after I stated to Delete to a Folder containing 100 Episodes of "Jay Leno Show" and started Deleting everyone of those recordings in that Folder.

I quickly Selected Cancel but it didn't Cancel as that function must not work so why have it and imagine explaining to my wife now why she couldn't watch any of her Favorite "Jay Leno Shows" because I accidentally Deleted them and there was no way to Undelete them!!!

She was Not a Happy Camper and neither was I!!! :nono2:


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"krunk" said:


> Yes, I am aware that his thread is old, yet I still registered and will share just how happy I am that DirecTV DVR does not have an undelete option. Simply ecstatic.


I am personally offended by your use of the word retarded. No, really. I am.

What you did is a shame, but was preventable. You weren't paying attention and you screwed yourself.

The colored buttons aren't labeled because they perform different functions in different screens. That's why they're colored.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> I don't think I'm familiar with Internet based sources that don't compress. The only uncompressed sources I can think of is OTA and Blu-Ray.


He's talking about that Netflix and Hulu competitor. You know, bittorrent.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"dualsub2006" said:


> He's talking about that Netflix and Hulu competitor. You know, bittorrent.


I thought about that, but generally somewhere in the gain, there's compression. A lot of it probably cones from cable, iptv or sat, and compressed. Even OTA, does the local station receive it compressed? May be. Moot point if this was a driveby.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't get it at all. What is he talking about when hes talking about formatting? Did he tell it to mark all and then hit delete and erase everything? If so, that's his fault. And hello, why would you need to ask a third time when your in a delete mode in the first place.

And another way to have deleted it would have been to highlight the folder and hit dash twice. That does not give you any warnings, so be careful when you use it, but hey, there are at least four ways to delete a folders worth of stuff. Not sure what he's complaining about.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

-post deleted-


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't get it at all. What is he talking about when hes talking about formatting? Did he tell it to mark all and then hit delete and erase everything? If so, that's his fault. And hello, why would you need to ask a third time when your in a delete mode in the first place.
> 
> And another way to have deleted it would have been to highlight the folder and hit dash twice. That does not give you any warnings, so be careful when you use it, but hey, there are at least four ways to delete a folders worth of stuff. Not sure what he's complaining about.


I don't know either. We delete folders of programs all the time without incident. I am not actually aware of how you delete everything on the DVR -- although I'm sure there's a way of course it's just not a function I have any use for.


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

As someone who just accidentally deleted a recording that I really didn't want to delete I lament the omission of a deleted items folder feature - enough so that I came here hoping to find some undocumented workaround to bring back the recording, but apparently no such luck. 

This really seems to be one of those things that aren't a big deal until you really need it, but then it's kind of infuriating to find that it's been considered and simply hasn't been implemented... quite frustrating. And sadly I'm not one of the perfectionists I see in this thread that apparently have never made a mistake and are against this feature.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I just don't understand how you accidentally delete something that you actually want to keep.

-When a played recording ends it asks if you'd like to delete the recording, and the default value is No. So you have to deliberately change it to yes and press the select button.

-In the list, you have to press the red button (which has no other use in that menu) to initialize a delete. Then the IRD asks if YOU ARE SURE?

-When in the 'Mark and Delete' menu, you have the ability to check off the shows you'd like to delete. You can review your choices before arrowing over to continue, where you have to again confirm that you'd like to delete the selected shows.

Is there some other secret delete function that I'm missing? Double dash is gone. So how do you screw this up?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

How about when someone else in your family deletes something because they thought you had watched it already?

Or how about on an extremely slow DVR when you highlight a show, click delete and then OK, and it sits there. Then 10 seconds later it jumps down to the show below the one you wanted to delete and then deletes that show?

It was a feature on our Tivo units we didn't use often, but when we need to, it was an extremely beneficial feature.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

trh said:


> How about when someone else in your family deletes something because they thought you had watched it already?


EXACTLY or When You Accidentally Delete A Recording By Mistake!!!


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Even I, in all ways perfect, have deleted a show my lovely wife had not yet watched. No problem with TiVo. Now the drive is cluttered up with all sorts of stuff that should be deleted but neither of us want to make a "mistake". Another good TiVo feature that allowed a drive to be uncluttered was to move the program to another drive. 

So even poor RichieRich cannot move programs to utilize his 13 T effectively.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ndole said:


> I just don't understand how you accidentally delete something that you actually want to keep.


Ditto...


----------



## jim_arrows (Sep 21, 2007)

ndole said:


> I just don't understand how you accidentally delete something that you actually want to keep.
> 
> -When a played recording ends it asks if you'd like to delete the recording, and the default value is No. So you have to deliberately change it to yes and press the select button.
> 
> ...


Quite frankly, it doesn't matter if you "don't understand" how it happens, it's clear from this thread that it happens often enough that some of us would appreciate it if the feature were implemented; for those of us who have had it on the Tivo we know how convenient it can be.

To satisfy your curiosity, in my case it was very simple - I had started watching a Nats game last night and saw the first couple of innings, switched to the Caps/Rangers game 7 and then went to bed after the hockey game. Got up early this morning and was going to watch the rest of the baseball game, but got busy doing other things. Later this morning I watched something else and when I went into the playlist to delete it I saw the greyed out (i.e. "already watched") Nats game and hit the red button to delete it; only after confirming the deletion did I realize/remember that it was last night's game and I still had the last 7 innings to watch. So a temporary brain freeze that I immediately wanted to undo within fractions of a second after confirming the deletion, but it was gone. Since the entire recording was still on the drive it would be nice to be able to recover it; not being able to do so is quite irritating. Yes, it was my fault, but as I said before I'm not perfect nor are many others, hence the feature request.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It's not there, and it doesnt seem to be a priority on the D* branded devices right now...if you really want it, get a Tivo(THR22). A little over 30 posts in a little less than a year is hardly an epidemic. I occasionally throw something away I didnt want to, but there is no recently thrown away for my trash either...:lol:

Delete with care is the best advice anyone can give you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ndole said:


> I just don't understand how you accidentally delete something that you actually want to keep.


How about the Lag Problem due to CPU Unresponsiveness where it took the Command and didn't act upon it but just stored it and you did the other commands and then it acted upon the Down Command and jumped to the Next Folder and Deleted the entire Folder rather than just the One Recording above.

It wouldn't let me Cancel it either and Deleted over 100 Episodes of the Jay Leno Show.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> How about the Lag Problem due to CPY Unresponsiveness where it took the Command and didn't act upon it but just stored it and you did the other commands and then it acted upon the Down Command and jumped to the Next Folder and Deleted the entire Folder rather than just the One Recording above.


<devil's advocate>It does ask you to confirm deletion of the folder before you delete it. The deletion can be stopped.</devil's advocate>


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

My guess is that most people, myself included, record far more shows than they ever watch and hardly ever use the delete function. When the hard drive fills up shows are automatically deleted to make room for newer recordings. If there is a show that I don't want deleted I use the 'blue K' to save it but for the most part my hard drive is filled with shows that I will probably never get around to watching. Once the drive is nearly filled 'List' will show an exclamation next to shows that are about to be deleted. Moving those to a separate folder wouldn't save them any longer because once the space is needed for a new show they are copied over forever use they are given the 'K' designation.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

txtommy said:


> My guess is that most people, myself included, record far more shows than they ever watch and hardly ever use the delete function. When the hard drive fills up shows are automatically deleted to make room for newer recordings. If there is a show that I don't want deleted I use the 'blue K' to save it but for the most part my hard drive is filled with shows that I will probably never get around to watching. Once the drive is nearly filled 'List' will show an exclamation next to shows that are about to be deleted. Moving those to a separate folder wouldn't save them any longer because once the space is needed for a new show they are copied over forever use they are given the 'K' designation.


Hard drives low on disk space is one of the things that slows the dvr's down.

With MRV it is easy to delete stuff by accident or without thinking as soon as a watched show ends. I have had to tell my family that I am the only one who can delete items. They were watching shows and deleting them without thinking.

I am all for a deleted shows folder.


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

trh said:


> It was a feature on our Tivo units we didn't use often, but when we need to, it was an extremely beneficial feature.


Exactly. Didn't use it often, but it was a nice safety net!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ndole said:


> I just don't understand how you accidentally delete something that you actually want to keep.


Not that I need a Recently Deleted folder, but there have been a few times that I've deleted a show not realizing that the wife wants to watch it as well. Also, I'm in the habit of automatically selecting to delete a show after I finish watching it, so a few times I've watched a show, deleted it, and then immediately remembered that the wife asked me not to delete it as she wanted to watch it.

- Merg


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I never delete programs by mistake but sometimes I delete something because I'm not in the mood for it or whatever. Then a day or so later regret deleting it and wish I could get it back. Sometimes you just want to show it to someone else. It would be a nice feature to have and I don't see any downside to it. 

Everyone here knows that when you delete something from a hard drive only the address is deleted and the space is made available to be recorder over. The program is still there until you use that space for something else. Seems like an easy thing to implement but maybe they have a good reason for not doing it.


----------



## skoolpsyk (May 24, 2007)

Richierich said:


> How about the Lag Problem due to CPY Unresponsiveness where it took the Command and didn't act upon it but just stored it and you did the other commands and then it acted upon the Down Command and jumped to the Next Folder and Deleted the entire Folder rather than just the One Recording above.


I've had many near-fatal heart attacks when this has happened to me!!!

definitely need a recently deleted folder!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> <devil's advocate>It does ask you to confirm deletion of the folder before you delete it. The deletion can be stopped.</devil's advocate>


I had Selected a Recording and it didn't jump down so I Pressed Down again and it jumped once but there were 2 Down Presses in the Queue but only one was acted upon and then I Confirmed Delete and then it magically jumped down to the Next thing which was a Jay Leno Folder with over 100 Episodes in it and started Delelting them and wouldn't let me Cancel out of the Deletion Process.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> I had Selected a Recording and it didn't jump down so I Pressed Down again and it jumped once but there were 2 Down Presses in the Queue but only one was acted upon and then I Confirmed Delete and then it magically jumped down to the Next thing which was a Jay Leno Folder with over 100 Episodes in it and started Delelting them and wouldn't let me Cancel out of the Deletion Process.


But when you confirmed the deletion you were asked if you wanted to delete the Leno folder/group. You could have said no at that point.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> But when you confirmed the deletion you were asked if you wanted to delete the Leno folder/group. You could have said no at that point.


Unless he means that in the only delete confirmation message which displayed it listed no mention that the Leno folder/group was included in the deletion.

Kinda like a combination of a software anomaly triggered by the slow response of the box.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Garyunc said:


> Hard drives low on disk space is one of the things that slows the dvr's down.
> 
> With MRV it is easy to delete stuff by accident or without thinking as soon as a watched show ends. I have had to tell my family that I am the only one who can delete items. They were watching shows and deleting them without thinking.


All of my DVRs HDDs are at 2% available with exception of my HR34 simply because the 2TB drive is not full yet. and most of them have 1-2TB drives.

NOBODY in my household deletes ANYTHING. the DVR does that for us. with MRV, you can turn off remote deletes so it's not so easy to delete shows. We simply remove the blue K from the show when we are done watching it... so if someone missed it, they can go back and watch it...

MY DVRs are no slower since the drives filled up than they were when the drives were empty.


----------



## skoolpsyk (May 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> But when you confirmed the deletion you were asked if you wanted to delete the Leno folder/group. You could have said no at that point.


what happens is that question IS NOT DISPLAYED (or more accurately is displayed for a micro-second before it moves on and deletes)

the receiver appears to be not responding because it is so slow and "locks up"

so you're pressing these buttons trying to get the receiver to work and then all the sudden all these things start happening at once

before you know it not only is the folder you intended to delete gone but it has now moved to the next folder and deletes the next one!

it's like a log jam of delete/enter/yes signals all start to flow

the only way to do it is to cautiously press delete, wait about 20 seconds to see if anything happens, try again, wait, enter the next command, wait...

it can take several minutes just to delete something


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

FiOS includes a restore delete function, although they haven't removed the "Are you sure" prompt when I delete a program.

I tried this out once and restored a recent delete just to see if it worked. It did. I have no idea if if would work on all the shows that it lists as being in the deleted files folder.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Unless he means that in the only delete confirmation message which displayed it listed no mention that the Leno folder/group was included in the deletion.
> 
> Kinda like a combination of a software anomaly triggered by the slow response of the box.


When you're deleting an entire folder it tells you what folder you're deleting, every time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

skoolpsyk said:


> what happens is that question IS NOT DISPLAYED (or more accurately is displayed for a micro-second before it moves on and deletes)


It's always displayed. The only reason you only see it for "a micro-second" is because you get too impatient and hit select before it pops up.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> It's always displayed. The only reason you only see it for "a micro-second" is because you get too impatient and hit select before it pops up.


Yes it is because you hit select before the question pops up, but sometimes when the receiver starts responding slowly to commands it is easy to do. I myself have done this on a couple occasions. Scrolling through the playlist trying to clean things out and I hit red, down, select, and next thing I know the cursor moves down to a different show and deletes it instead of the one that I was trying to delete because the DVR had buffered in other keypresses.

If the receivers responded to the remote better I think less people would have this issue, or make this request.

I wouldn't mind it if it we had something like how I understand the TIVO worked. You delete a program and it moves into a trash bin. All the programs stay in the trash bin recorded on the hard drive until that space is needed to record something else. Then the oldest items in the trash bin gets removed to make room for the new recording and it's gone forever. Anything else can be restored though if you end up needing it again.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Yes it is because you hit select before the question pops up, but sometimes when the receiver starts responding slowly to commands it is easy to do.


Not if you know that the unit can sometimes be quirky and know you should wait a moment to be sure. Based on the amount of people here that complain about slow response at times I'm pretty sure people know to expect it.



Beerstalker said:


> I myself have done this on a couple occasions. Scrolling through the playlist trying to clean things out and I hit red, down, select, and next thing I know the cursor moves down to a different show and deletes it instead of the one that I was trying to delete because the DVR had buffered in other keypresses.


Take it slow, it's not a race, and don't stack keypresses if you know to expect the DVR to be slow to respond.



Beerstalker said:


> If the receivers responded to the remote better I think less people would have this issue, or make this request.


Again, people know to expect it...



Beerstalker said:


> I wouldn't mind it if it we had something like how I understand the TIVO worked. You delete a program and it moves into a trash bin. All the programs stay in the trash bin recorded on the hard drive until that space is needed to record something else. Then the oldest items in the trash bin gets removed to make room for the new recording and it's gone forever. Anything else can be restored though if you end up needing it again.


Or better yet just don't delete anything. Set your HR to handle deletions for you by configuring how many episodes of a show you want, if you want something deleted when space is low, something you want to keep until you specifically say delete it, etc. The options are all there.

I'm not saying a deleted items folder would be bad, clearly it wouldn't. And I'm not saying there's not an issue with speed on some boxes, clearly there is. I just don't see how people are still blaming the box, or DirecTV, when they know how to work around it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Not if you know that the unit can sometimes be quirky and know you should wait a moment to be sure. Based on the amount of people here that complain about slow response at times I'm pretty sure people know to expect it.


The problem is it's not always predictable. Sometimes my receivers appear to be funtioning at a normal speed so I get careless and then all the sudden they slow down right at a bad moment.

I'm not super upset about this as some people seem to be, I deal with it, but it would be nice if there was a way to get the recording back if something like this were to happen.



RunnerFL said:


> Or better yet just don't delete anything. Set your HR to handle deletions for you by configuring how many episodes of a show you want, if you want something deleted when space is low, something you want to keep until you specifically say delete it, etc. The options are all there.


No way. I don't want my receiver deciding what to keep or delete. I want it to record everything I tell it to record because I plan on watching everything I record. However every now and then things come up and my DVR gets full so I (or my wife) have to go through and delete the items we feel like we are willing to give up on watching in order to make room. With me it tends to be stuff like Justified that I plan on buying on Blu-Ray eventually so I just delete the whole season and have to wait for the Blu-Ray to watch it. It happens more often with my wife who records stuff like House Hunters, Ellen, and Doctor Phil, which air pretty much every day. Those tend to fill up her DVR if she gets busy so she then goes through and deletes episodes that don't sound all that interesting to her. She doesn't want the DVR just to decide to delete anything more than 5 episodes, she wants to make the decision on her own.

Also, another good reason is that it seems to be the fuller the hard drive on a DVR the worse the response is, so letting it fill up rather than deleting stuff yourself isn't the greatest idea if you don't want your receivers lagging.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> When you're deleting an entire folder it tells you what folder you're deleting, every time.


Yes, it does but I knew what I was Deleting and then it Jumped Down after I had Selected and Confirmed to Delete it and it may have stated Jay Leno but I was not looking for that as I had already seen that I was Deleting the Episode above the Jay Leno Folder.

If not for the Lag Problem I would Never have Deleted the Jay Leno Folder but it still would be Nice if Direct could give us that Option which would not be hard to do Codewise and it would not take any resources to do so.

Those people who choose not to use it would not lose anything because the Option is there.

You have it on a PC so why not include it on our DVR which is a PC running Directv Software so we can View and Record Programs we want???


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> The problem is it's not always predictable. Sometimes my receivers appear to be funtioning at a normal speed so I get careless and then all the sudden they slow down right at a bad moment.


Yeah, I get the not always predictable thing but don't you always prepare for it? It's kind of like the brakes on your car... If they feel "weird" or don't respond properly, even once, aren't you cautious from then on until you get them fixed?



Beerstalker said:


> I'm not super upset about this as some people seem to be, I deal with it, but it would be nice if there was a way to get the recording back if something like this were to happen.


Yeah, I've noticed you're pretty level headed.  I agree, it would be nice to have but not as a stop gap measurement because people can't figure out what they are deleting and when. :lol:



Beerstalker said:


> No way. I don't want my receiver deciding what to keep or delete.


But it's not deciding for you. You're explicitly telling it what to delete and when.



Beerstalker said:


> Also, another good reason is that it seems to be the fuller the hard drive on a DVR the worse the response is, so letting it fill up rather than deleting stuff yourself isn't the greatest idea if you don't want your receivers lagging.


I've seen others report that. I haven't experienced it myself though because I have 2TB in each DVR and rarely get to less than 65% available.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Yes, it does but I knew what I was Deleting and then it Jumped Down after I had Selected and Confirmed to Delete it and it may have stated Jay Leno but I was not looking for that as I had already seen that I was Deleting the Episode above the Jay Leno Folder.


Don't go nuts on the keypresses. :lol:



Richierich said:


> Those people who choose not to use it would not lose anything because the Option is there.


Very true but what if adding it led to other problems that people complained about?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Don't go nuts on the keypresses. :lol:
> 
> Very true but what if adding it led to other problems that people complained about?


I do it to get people's attention and to Highlight certain Words I want to Emphasize!!! (or to drive some people Nuts). :lol:

It would be simple to implement and it doesn't cause any problems on my PC. All you do is re-establish an address directory pointer to the Deleted Recording and remove the Delete Flag.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> It would be simple to implement and it doesn't cause any problems on my PC. All you do is re-establish an address directory pointer to the Deleted Recording and remove the Delete Flag.


Well most of us know that. Most of us also know there's a tendency for new features to introduce new issues in DirecTV firmware too.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Well most of us know that. Most of us also know there's a tendency for new features to introduce new issues in DirecTV firmware too.


For sure. It is not a TiVo and never will be.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> For sure. It is not a TiVo and never will be.


Thank god...


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, I get the not always predictable thing but don't you always prepare for it? It's kind of like the brakes on your car... If they feel "weird" or don't respond properly, even once, aren't you cautious from then on until you get them fixed?


Of course, but you do get them fixed! It appears that Directv isn't doing a good job in getting the slow response issues with the dvrs fixed.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

studechip said:


> Of course, but you do get them fixed! It appears that Directv isn't doing a good job in getting the slow response issues with the dvrs fixed.


Agreed. I don't think we're debating that though.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

True.


----------



## M3 Pete (Jul 24, 2007)

Read the thread hoping to find that DTV pulled their head out and added the undelete feature. Since they did not, I get to tell the wife I deleted the Olympic opening ceremony when I was just trying to delete another part of the Olympics. Guess I should be happy for YouTube


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"M3 Pete" said:


> Read the thread hoping to find that DTV pulled their head out and added the undelete feature. Since they did not, I get to tell the wife I deleted the Olympic opening ceremony when I was just trying to delete another part of the Olympics. Guess I should be happy for YouTube


I think they are going to rebroadcast it...


----------

